# This is cool...herding dogs



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

David Lee Roth: Dog World | Life With Dogs


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

DLR poured a beer on me during a concert. Good show tho.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

brembo said:


> DLR poured a beer on me during a concert. Good show tho.


Oh really? Accidentally and not purposely I hope.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh it was for sure on purpose. VanHalen show, things were a bit crazy. For whatever reason DLR came out into the audience. I was in a VIP box, had a few beers waiting on me and he grabbed one then yelled "WHOOOOOO!" and dumped it on me. I didn't care, I was already lit/stoned to the nines. I feel compelled to mention this whenever anyone brings David Lee Roth up.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice share!

Enjoyed the video! :thumbup:


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

loved the video.....no way boring!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

brembo said:


> Oh it was for sure on purpose. VanHalen show, things were a bit crazy. For whatever reason DLR came out into the audience. I was in a VIP box, had a few beers waiting on me and he grabbed one then yelled "WHOOOOOO!" and dumped it on me. I didn't care, I was already lit/stoned to the nines. I feel compelled to mention this whenever anyone brings David Lee Roth up.


Not so nice of a picture of him LOL. I don't really know anything about him but thought the video was neat, especially that one sheep jumping up like that. Didn't know they could do that. I grew up in a very small community and used to walk along with our local Shepherd. Always loved to see how his dogs worked. So this brought back good memories.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I had no idea he worked dogs!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

iBaman said:


> I had no idea he worked dogs!!


I know, me, too. I think it's so cool though.


----------

